# How far can you go to write off purchases?



## VenusGoddess (Nov 22, 2006)

You can write off whatever you want. Doesn't mean that you won't get audited.

Why would you want to write off make-up purchases for a business that has nothing to do with make-up?

Just pay your taxes and avoid the audit, the penalties, and the fines.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 22, 2006)

I would have a visit with Revenue Canada and ask them. Ultimately, they will have the final decision anyways.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 22, 2006)

In the US you can only deduct what you absolutely need for work, and it must be stuff that you would not ordinarily use outside of work. For instance, if you had to purchase a uniform (like a nurse's uniform) for work, it would be deductible, because you need it for work and NORMALLY would not use it to dress to go places outside of work.

However, you are not required to purchase make-up for your secretarial job. And, even if you were, you would have to show proof that you could not perform your job without your skin care and make-up products. And that the skin care/makeup you were purchasing were NOT being used outside of the work environment.

That would be a pretty tough thing to prove. But, you can always take cyw's advice and call Revenue Canada...but I can almost guarantee you that there will not be a "legal" way to deduct it without throwing up a red flag. Oh, and when you call...do not give them your name or SS#...


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 22, 2006)

Umm...yeah I think I would definitely stay away from even attempting to write off anything that has to do with your appearance. That doesn't count - no matter how presentable you have to look as a secretary. Audits are no laughing matter and people get in biggggg trouble for doing stuff like that.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 22, 2006)

No, you cannot write off anything that is not REQUIRED wear (uniforms...where everyone wears the same thing...nursing shoes--which would be required...they don't wear Manolo Blahnik).

You are not understanding the deductions. You cannot write off your Manolo's, you cannot write off your Gucci clothing...whatever. You cannot write off anything that you would also wear outside of work. Most nurses don't get in full uniform to hit the town. You could, reasonably, wear your work clothes/shoes to go party.

You cannot write off your gas if you travel to the same place of business every day. If you are an employee at ABC company, then you cannot deduct mileage or gas to travel to that company. However, if you are an employee at ABC company and 3 days a week you travel to DEF and XYZ company to help out...then you can deduct gas and mileage to the latter companies.

You don't NEED your makeup to do your job and that is the point. Yes, it would be nice to be able to deduct this stuff...but the honest answer is that you cannot. Why not? Because while you want to look presentable, it doesn't make your job more well-done, more efficient by having purchased the make up and skin care.

In short, if what you are purchasing does not directly affect your job (computer equipment, paper, printer, ink, phone, etc) then you cannot write it off. If you also use this equipment for personal use (computer...you use it in your home office for home and work) then you must take a lower deduction (usually 50%) because you are not FULLY using it for work. Now, if you have a home office and have a full computer system that is ONLY used for a work and a laptop that you use for personal stuff...then you would be able to fully deduct your office computer system.

I really think you should get yourself to a qualified tax preparer. They will know exactly what you can and cannot deduct. Also, if you are going to deduct anything, you HAVE to have your receipts. Have to. If you do not have your receipt...you should not deduct it...unless you have some back-up proof you can use (credit card purchase that can be tracked). But, that is a last resort thing.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 22, 2006)

All good points!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 22, 2006)

Several years ago, I remember hearing about a famous stripper that tried to write off her breast implants. Don't recall if she was successful or not.

If you can prove that your expences are neccessary for your job, I think Revenue Canada would agree. Examples - business dinners, cab fare - if no other

transportation is available, using your own vehicle for work purposes, part of your home if you run a registered day care out of your home.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 23, 2006)

She successfully won that case. However, she showed proof that getting her breast implants helped her career...and she got MASSIVE implants (over 1000cc). If you do not work in some kind of field (stripping, modeling, etc) that you could "justify" getting breast implants, they would be considered under the "housewife" rule and not granted.

Of course, this is the law in the US...I don't know how close the US and CA laws are.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

I worked for an accountant, and unless it was related to the business, she didn't allow them to write it off. I agree with Angela about writing off what you want, but it doesn't mean you won't get audited. We're ALL subject to being audited!


----------



## Becka (Nov 29, 2006)

NO, don't do it, there is no way to justify to Revenue Canada that makeup and cosmetics would be required for a secretarial business. Just maximize all of your other writeoffs (percentage of home expenses, mileage etc.)


----------



## Becka (Nov 29, 2006)

but your business isn't going to flop, so it won't matter !! " )

You do know that you can do registration, and all that jazz yourself, even inc. eventually if you need to. there are some good resources on the net on how to go about it. there isn't much to the paperwork


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 29, 2006)

^ Just remember that no matter what kind of business you "have" you still have to prove that the write-offs/deductions are business based. So, if you are claiming your make-up...you'd better make sure that you can prove your make-up is a legal write-off...

We have a company as an "umbrella", and I'll write my make-up off, but only if I actually make money doing make-up (which I don't to either). But, again, you have to prove that what you are writing off is business...


----------

